# Gale's untidy shop from 1774



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

This http://www.popularwoodworking.com/woodworking-blogs/editors-blog/archaeological-discovery-leads-to-removal-of-museum-piece came from Popular Woodworking Magazine online.

It doesn't make sense to me. If Gale did not make a high quality piece, some one else must have. Who? Why is his name on it?

Just because his shop is untidy do not mean he is not a master craftsman. Look at Einstein's office or Harry Pope's barrel shop. Working from a clutter is the mark of a master of the highest caliber in many cases ;-))


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

They are (did?) going to throw it into the dump?

Maybe it's an early April Fool's tale.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

I agree with you. What if he made the piece before he got lazy (or had strokes)... or even when he kept his planes sharp ? What if somebody in all these years since (nearly 250 years) found the "secret" entrance and swiped all the good tools ?

Oh, and the 6/1000ths hollow is really persuasive !

There is a "special place" for those twits if they destroy that piece for any reason.


----------



## rmoore (Mar 9, 2011)

I believe this is an early April Fools joke. Notice the names Hai ( high ) and Mightee?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

But… Its only march 23!! I did notice the name *Mightee* and East *Upscale*, Massachusetts; but discounted them. I guess you can't trust anybody who fills Schwarz's shoes ;-))


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Everything indicates that this is a satirical piece. Everything from a bench being .006 off (I would be so lucky) to the condition of the shop. Woodworkers are often teased about the condition of their shops. The comment about the kids "forced" to visit. I think they figured that the best way to get someone is to do it early. I wouldn't be surprised if they don't have a little fun every day until april fools day.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

One of them might get the idea that good furniture could be made with a minimal amount of tools in an untidy shop. We shudder at the consequences of the possibility of that happening

What t a bunch of snobs. Quality of the wok not withstanding but because his tools weren't quality and his shop was dirty.

Give me a break…

Time to find some snob email addresses…


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

Oh, I just caught the name of the museum, *Snoot Museum*, fitting.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

Yeah. Starting to think someone is pulling our leg. Can't find any Snoot Museum or any East Upscale Massachusetts.

I bit.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Bob. This article is obviously a prank, and pretty funny too.I guess you noticed some of the names of the places and people involved, 'Nutting' 'Snoot' 'Upscale Mass.' 'Mightee' A good story and a good laugh, but unfortunately almost believable in this day and age.


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

I Researched the names before reading any comments here and found them to be fakes. So guys what can we do collectively to pull an April Fool's Day prank on them. Like an Email from the boss - YOU"RE FIRED! Honestly I was caught up at first but something rang untrue. Like how many fake pictures are really hanging in museums.
MIKE


----------



## Alexander (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh My! What a let down. I thought with my messy dirty shop,( I do have a broom), cheep tools, some equipment needing repair or replacement…..that high quality, master craftmenship, pices were forth coming!!!

I guess I'll have to have another cup of coffee.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

I wonder how many outraged people will be writing PWW over that article. It was a good, amusing read. I'm going to go clean my shop, sharpen my chisels, flatten my workbench and crank out some heirloom quality projects.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I was teetering on the fence, but couldn't resist the temptation of jumping in with both feet ;-))


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

When I read an articles I gloss over peoples names, didn't catch Snoot Museum right away either but did question East Upscale, but hey, could be, that wouldn't surprise me from Up Di Do's.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Curt, where else would they name a town "Upscale"? ;-))


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

I am more amused to think of the people that may be pacing around the dumpsters waiting for that 18th century piece to show up. Tidy profit on ebay, here we come


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

David, LOL


----------

